
PdfMeNot: Awesome New Tool From Makers of BugMeNot - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/pdfmenot.php
======
thorax
I made a quick Firefox extension for this. It automatically replaces PDFs with
links to PdfMeNot.

While the service is passworded:
<http://why.gd/downloads/pdfmenot_extension_passworded.xpi>

For when they unpassword the service, install this one:
<http://why.gd/downloads/pdfmenot_extension.xpi>

Releasing these into the public domain, free to use/release, do whatever.
Enjoy!

------
tx
Ughh... where can I sign up for FlashMeNot, a service where annoying flash
"black boxes" (scribd in particular) get replaced with proper HTML/CSS?

------
jgrahamc
Let me get this straight... it replaces PDF files with Flash. And that's good
because..?

------
paulgb
It needs a password. How ironic.

------
cstejerean
How to the Scribd guys feel about this? It's something I would expect Scribd
to do (and maybe it does, just needs to advertise it more).

I guess this would be really useful on a Mac where PDF plugins only work for
Safari (and one for Firefox but only on PowerPC).

------
curi
viewing PDFs in safari is nice

